# What water conditioner?



## kishan313 (31 Jul 2020)

Hi Guys, 

Like in the title - which water conditioner would you recommend? 

I must admit in the past a few years back, I used to just let my water heat/ with a powerhead in the garage for a week before doing a WC (never lost any fish because of this I think!).

 This time as I am trying to a better fish keeper I'd like to use a suitable product to ensure the water that goes in is safe for the critters.

Thanks,
Kishan


----------



## Melll (31 Jul 2020)

Hi kishan,  

I use API super strength  tap water conditioner.


----------



## hypnogogia (31 Jul 2020)

I use seachem prime on the tap water that I use to cut with rainwater.


----------



## jaypeecee (31 Jul 2020)

Hi @kishan313 

I assume you mean _tap_ water conditioner. If so, Prime ticks all the boxes so I use Prime. But, I do know some people who use the API super strength tap water conditioner and it seems to be OK.

JPC


----------



## Conort2 (31 Jul 2020)

I use prime, has the added benefit of detoxifying ammonia if needed in emergencies if you up the dose.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Zeus. (31 Jul 2020)

Prime or time.

Prime if straight from the tap (mains) double dose in summer months when water companies increase agents to compensate for higher tap temps

Time - if left on a vented container/tank for 24hrs

both neutralize the chlorine

and like @Conort2 says


----------



## Siege (31 Jul 2020)

Conort2 said:


> I use prime, has the added benefit of detoxifying ammonia if needed in emergencies if you up the dose.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Conor



Prime for:me all the way. Expensive but as a little goes a long way it works out very cost effective.

I’m always concerned about storing water as the co2 and o2 will gas off?


----------



## jaypeecee (31 Jul 2020)

Hi @Zeus. 


Zeus. said:


> Prime or time.
> 
> Prime if straight from the tap (mains) double dose in summer months when water companies increase agents to compensate for higher tap temps
> 
> ...



That's correct. But, if the water company has used chloramine to disinfect the water supply, then this will not 'gas off' when left to stand. It seems that more UK water companies are now using chloramine.

JPC


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Zeus.
> 
> 
> That's correct. But, if the water company has used chloramine to disinfect the water supply, then this will not 'gas off' when left to stand. It seems that more UK water companies are now using chloramine.
> ...



Thanks for the correction on chloramine, for some reason I thought that gas off as well


----------



## jaypeecee (1 Aug 2020)

Hi @Zeus. 


Zeus. said:


> Thanks for the correction on chloramine, for some reason I thought that gas off as well



No problem at all. It can be interesting to look at your water company's annual report and check out the 'Residual Disinfectant - Free'/'Residual Disinfectant - Total' figures. What I don't understand is why there is no PCV* for these parameters. I once delved into this in some detail so could check out my notes sometime.

* Prescribed Concentration or Value

JPC


----------



## kishan313 (3 Aug 2020)

Thanks guys for your suggestions! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

